# Lightroom CC For Chrome OS?



## wtlwdwgn (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone know if a LR CC cloud version is in the works for Chromebook users?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 23, 2015)

Adobe has made no mention of versions other than iOS and Android.  You can always access your images via the webpage.  The iOS and Android apps offer some limited editing capabilities (which  I would frankly rather do on a more robust operating system.)


----------



## wtlwdwgn (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Cletus.


----------

